# I've fallen out of love with my husband. What now?



## aquamarine_ (Oct 14, 2016)

I am married 4 years to a man I once loved more than I ever thought possible but over the last year that has slowly started to change, I feel I've become less attracted to him and I have become distant towards him, He owns his own business which requires him to travel frequently so I am putting most of it down to that. I have a feeling he senses my change towards him from the way he looks at me and he keeps buying me gifts that I tell him I don't want or need. I love when he is away and I dread when he is coming home - no wife should be like this with their husband and I feel awful but I cant help it. He is very hands on with me which is starting to annoy me. He told me today he booked next weekend away for us, I had to pretend to be happy about it but the truth is I'm dreading being alone with him. I don't know what has caused me to go like this with him, He hasn't done anything wrong, I do love him but I don't think I am in love with him anymore. Its driving me crazy all I can think about is packing a bag and running away and being free because I know if I was to leave he wouldn't make it easy for me to leave. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How many hours a week do the two of you spend in quality time, just the two of you?


----------

